

Ask HN: Apartment search site that doesn't suck (Bay Area) - itsybaev

I&#x27;m finally moving to the Bay Area from Los Angeles. Can anyone recommend any good apartment search site? Thanks.
======
itsybaev
So far I found [https://www.padmapper.com/](https://www.padmapper.com/) pretty
good.

------
hansy
[http://livelovely.com](http://livelovely.com)

